# Chaddesden Culvert, Derby - July 2013



## PaulPowers (Jul 13, 2013)

It's been a scorcher of a day with temperatures reaching 30 C 

I was on my way back for a job in Luton and a combination of the heat and my sweat had my balls sticking in my inside leg, I needed to head underground where I could be cool for half an hour.

I've been in the major drains around derpy all ready this year so decided to head down this one

The culvert is mainly a corrugated construction which can't be very thick as I got a phone call half way in 

I believe the culvert was first explored by TheNewMendoza


----------



## TeeJF (Jul 14, 2013)

It has a sort of alien ribs feel...


----------



## Romford Reject (Jul 14, 2013)

Too much info on the old plums!


----------



## The Wombat (Jul 14, 2013)

Nice one paul


----------

